# Largest Cash Tip for Shortest Ride?



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

Let's have a good tip story thread instead of the usual woulda, coulda, shoulda ...

Granted I have only been driving U/L for just shy of a month. But I gotta ask for curiosity sake, what is the largest cash tip (USD) for the shortest ride in distance, or your favorite trip that you got a tip that you did not expect: (Non fiction stories only!!! -- this means only TRUE stories )

2.7 Miles and $20.00 USD, the elder gentleman enjoyed the conversation as we wound through town on 20 - 30 mph streets from the hospital to his house.

Or a $5 USD tip for a 3 mile round trip from a young ladies house to the liquor store and back to her house because she needed a bottle of wine for her gallery showing and her car would not start.

But the best one so far... was the $5 dollars from a 92 year old woman on a 10 mile trip, who said I was one of the most entertaining drivers she has had and she takes Uber everyday. I told her no tip was necessary but she insisted. You never turn down a tip when the giver insists you take it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I got $20 for stopping for a black couple at like 3:00 ish in the tourist area and taking them 1.5 miles up the road to their hotel

(and before anyone is up in arms over racial details...

They said they were tipping me over $15 because i stopped for a black couple at 3:00 AM. They were actually waving at taxis on the other side of the road and i did a U-turn and swung around to pick them up.

But these days the first taxi they wave at will probably pick anybody up in that area in a heartbeat.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

$20 for a half mile high surge trip. Guy put his drunk girlfriend in my car, handed me $20 and asked me to make sure she gets home safe. He wanted to stay at the bar and she drank too much.


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

$100 for about 3 miles.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

2 blocks =16 cash


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

First you never turn down a tip, period! Rcvd a $100 tip from 2 gentlemen I picked up after a soccer game. We were stuck in traffic for 2 hours but still a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Bun ke (Jan 1, 2017)

$50 To drive up 3 block.


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

$40 cash for 4.2miles. 

They said it was because I actually accepted the ride and drove the 4.2 miles out of the city limits to a golf course to bring them back to their place right at city limits.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

Got a Benjamin on the 23rd for an 8 dollar ride. They appreciated my umbrella service from door to door.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

My biggest tip ever was a short 3 mile XL trip with a stop.

All drunk after leaving a wedding. Guy in front gives me the first 20 before we even take off because it took a few minutes for him to gather all his friends.
Then when I agreed to make a stop (I already had a good tip so why not) he starts telling everyone " pull out your cash to tip the driver"
They all start passing money forward.

Ended up with $70.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

$40, maybe 5 miles and got to drive on the tarmac of the municipal airport.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Do ubereats count? $15 cash and $5 in app for a McDonald’s delivery two blocks away from the resturant.


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

20 cash on 2 mile. 30 on top of 130 for ride to Atlanta.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

semi-retired said:


> Let's have a good tip story thread instead of the usual woulda, coulda, shoulda ...
> 
> Granted I have only been driving U/L for just shy of a month. But I gotta ask for curiosity sake, what is the largest cash tip (USD) for the shortest ride in distance, or your favorite trip that you got a tip that you did not expect: (Non fiction stories only!!! -- this means only TRUE stories )
> 
> ...


$20.00 uber
$20.00 also my largest pizza delivery tip.
Got $100.00 once as a waiter for a Convention once.( side gig on weekends off from shipyard)plus $50.00 filet mignon and twice bake potatoes as meal for free.
Colliseum in Biloxi. We got same meal we would serve for free.



Expiditer77 said:


> Got a Benjamin on the 23rd for an 8 dollar ride. They appreciated my umbrella service from door to door.


Ive driven UP on the sidewalk under hotel canopy in New Orleans to keep their tuxedos and evening gowns dry and got $10.00
Always put 2 wheels on sidewalk at Commanders Palace also because there is permanent puddle at curb.
The tuxedoed doormen rush to open car door there.

Selling beer at the superdome for saints games is the sidejob to have.
Someone has to die to get that gig.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

$100 on new years for a 2.5 mile $13 ride. incidentally it was my last ride at 4am and but for a $1 tip on a midnight ride was my only other tip of the night


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

$30 tip + return miles by leaving app running on a $94 airport ride from RIC to IAD because the pax erroneously entered the wrong airport as the destination. Thank God the pax understood the concept of "dead miles". This was my "unicorn" ride... $215 for three and a half hours worth of driving.


----------



## Matthew5-9 (Jul 11, 2017)

$350 cash, about 3 empty beer cans, and a bottle of Rum. 50 something mile trip.


----------



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

Young woman slipped me a $50 tip for driving her 4 mi to the airport. I graciously tried to refuse, saying I just couldn't possibly accept THAT. She strongly insisted, and I figured, hell, either take the 50 or end up with a two or three star rating from her.


----------

